# Jinma JL254 or Mahindra FS 254 II.



## rekab69 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi All,

Become involved in attempting to help my neighbour who has a non starting Jinma, he has two manuals for it which are in the title, guess they are the same tractor.

History of the problem he has..

Cutting his grass with a topper which is really all this tractor has ever done so never worked hard at all in it's life.

It slowed down in revs / power and ground to a halt, it started up again only to do the same.. 

When I had a look the next day it was low on fuel so I assumed it had just run out, topped it up and away it went of sorts, slow to rev. 

After a while it ran ok, I trundled up and down his lawn for a few mins only for it to stop completely again.

Now it just cranks but fails to start.

I checked the fuel filter, bowl was empty, hand pump on the diesel pump doesn't pull fuel through.

Cracked a fuel line on the pump whilst cranking the engine no fuel at the the injector pump.

Opened the bleed nut on the injector pump, still no fuel.

Changed the fuel filter, which now has some diesel in it's bowl.

Jumped started it of my truck for a good while to see if it just needed to pull the fuel through, but no luck.

Sooo.. are these a problem if ran out of diesel..? is the fuel pump part of the injector pump unit as I can't find a conventional pump as yet..?

All advice greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

db.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Check the manual to see if there is a injector bleeding procedure. The should be a screw or such on the pump to bleed it and see how that goes.


----------



## rekab69 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi, Thanks for your reply, already done that..  

Got a little bit further with it today, now it does bleed at the bleed screw and runs, then cuts out. 

Bleed it as it's running and it stays running.. 

Had to stop for the day as it now has a weep on a connection on the pump so need to buy new copper washers, tried heating them cherry red and cooling but this still didn't stop the weep.. 

db.


----------



## rekab69 (Sep 19, 2020)

Just an update as it may help a fellow owner, turns out the metal braided fuel line had perished, couldn't be seen and looked ok. Made up a new line and all is well. db


----------

